# Tragedy at Megma



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Coconut is in labor-still. Started around 9am this morning. 

I would say kid is dead, but literally cannot get it out. It is correct position with head bent back to it's left side an under its body. She is a year and a half old (momma). Called the two vets in the area, both are booked and it would be several hours. I just spent an hour and a half inside her trying to get the kid to turn, pull its head up, push everything back inside her and pull it backwards. I'm contemplating disassembly now. Mom is very stressed out. 

Early labor was going ok. Mid stage labor was ok, but had a lot of extra blood that isn't normal. This is when I washed her and I both up, lubed up, and went in to find this. I feel a total devastation loss may be around the corner. I called my boss, figured maybe bed be able to swing out and maybe assist me. We could've tied the head up between the front legs. He's in the field trying to plant, my DH is out of town. 

Absolutely positively horrid. 

Completely devastated. Keep us in your thought over the next few hours.

Plan for momma is an energy drench now, along with banamine. She's laying on the milk stand, I don't dare move her. My poor poor Coconut.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope everything turns out good.......keep us posted


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no...praying...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my goodness...what a nightmare! i'm hoping all goes well for you and your Coconut. keep us posted!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I went through a bad one earlier this spring. When a Vet finally got there he showed me a few methods. make a loop out of cord (I used bailing twine) and get it over/around the kids front legs. Pull down and out.

If you can get anyone out to help the "get it out now" method is to position the doe over a bail of hay or straw (or a garbage can or anything you have that isn't sharp and can take her weight). One person holds the doe in place and the other pulls on the cord, down and out. You can use a winch if need be.

The vet removed our stuck kids by pulling harder than I did. He said there's no real trick other than making sure you have the kids as straight as you can.

Good luck!!!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hoping all turns out well for you and Coconut!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I've dealt with things like this in cattle more than I would even like to think. Lol 

As far as the loop noose goes, tried that as well. No help. 

I ended up disassembling the kid by cutting both front legs off, sewing the skin back over the top as to not stab her internally. Pushed all the way back in, grabbed the kid's head via eye sockets and pulled like no tomorrow. Poor Coconut is so swollen and exhausted I took off work tonight to sit with her. Ended up being a buckling. Looks like it has been dead for a while. She was due last week Wednesday. I bumped her several times during her last month and haven't really every felt good movement so we had prepared for a dead kid. Stopped developing with no eyelashes. No smell (thank god). Giving her antibiotic now. 

What a nightmare. My poor baby...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so sorry! What a nightmare. I hope you and Coconut come through this horrible ordeal ok. Please keep up posted?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad she made it thru all that. She sounds like a strong doe. Positive thoughts for you and her. Keep fighting girl.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers for you and coconut. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh. so sorry for your loss! glad Coconut made it through. I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a doe with a labor similar to yours, on Mother's Day eve. Without all the details, I did get 2 live bucklings out! (I am so sorry for your loss) but the doe swelled up horribly. 
(The vet did the final pulling at 10 pm at night). I put a bunch of Prep. H gel all over the external swellings and she did improve quickly over 2 days. 
Sending good thoughts to your poor doe. (and you!)


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so sorry that is horrible


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> I had a doe with a labor similar to yours, on Mother's Day eve. Without all the details, I did get 2 live bucklings out! (I am so sorry for your loss) but the doe swelled up horribly.
> (The vet did the final pulling at 10 pm at night). I put a bunch of Prep. H gel all over the external swellings and she did improve quickly over 2 days.
> Sending good thoughts to your poor doe. (and you!)


Hmm I'll have to try that, I don't think it'd burn either!

She's very tired. In letting her roam the yard. Loves her molasses water.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Omg what an awful time  She is one lucky doe that you have the knowledge and stomach to do what you did. I don't know that I would be able to. I am sorry for the dead baby, but at least mama is healthy, and to me, thats always what matters the most!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The Prep. H gel goes on easily- once the doe realized I wasn't hurting her, she stood and let me apply it all over!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Oh, this is so sad to read. Poor Coconut and poor you. I hope she makes a quick, full recovery.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Glad you were able to get the kid out and best wishes for a speedy recovery. I always keep some small dog leashes on hand just in case. You can take the handle loop end and wrap it (run long part of leash through the handle loop making a draw leash) around the legs (one leash to each leg) and you can loop one behind the head and through the open mouth (this can be used on live kids/lambs). 

If you have a really big kid (or lamb) you can always try the one leg forward (one leg back) and the head method instead of the traditional both legs and head. 

I hope she gets to feel better soon!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hugs! Good on you for doing what needed to be done - it's really hard sometimes!

Lots of Jingles for your girl's recovery.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sooooo glad your doe is ok! And you, my friend, deserve a very nice soaking bath at some point. You were amazing!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'll let you know how ms Coconut is doing tomorrow.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: Prayers that Coconut recovers quickly!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh my...what a night mare...so glad you kept your cool and was able to do what was needed..I just dont know if I could be that strong..I hope to never find out...Blessings...hug Coconut for me......Im sorry this happened...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such a nightmare. I can't even imagine having the strength you had to do what you did. Coconut is lucky to have you. Hoping she bounces back well from this.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry  My thoughts and prayers are with you and Coconut. I hope the swelling improves and she heals up quickly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is Coconut? Sorry for your loss


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> How is Coconut? Sorry for your loss


Tonight she made only 1/2 cup of milk. Poor thing. It of course is the coldest night it has been in a long time. She has her warming blanket on and back in with the herd. Real slow, yawns a lot (pain I'm sure), but wants to constantly be with me. I think she knows I feel so bad for her and I can relate as I helped her. Did the prep H. Seems to soothe. Vitamin B complex given again in hopes of increased appetite. Gave her some warm milk from tonight, it's all she wanted. She passed up the molasses water and begged for milk. I had to give in. Purified liquid energy. She's on LA200 as well. Probios given again. Not perky, but not droopy either. Somewhere In between.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if its been less than 24 hours her milk may not have come in yet...offer her green leaves if your trees are in bloom, thye seem to eat that when all else fails and its good for her..sounds like she is on her way to recovery...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sorry that happened, but good job.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My doe was really depressed and quiet for 2-1/2 days after her hard birth. Then she finally snapped out of it. 

I'm sure your poor girl will get better quickly-


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry you had such a difficult time. It's a nightmare of mine. If she wants that milk, I would let her have it. Poor baby.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> if its been less than 24 hours her milk may not have come in yet...offer her green leaves if your trees are in bloom, thye seem to eat that when all else fails and its good for her..sounds like she is on her way to recovery...


We expected her not to have much milk. I started milking her 4 days ago, as poor thing was engorged and dripping and freezing it. Yesterday she gave 2 1/2 cups before kidding, only 1/2 cup last night. Exhaustion. She's doing the same this morning but its still chilly out. Still bedded down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

does she have any fever?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> does she have any fever?


Nope, just settled down with exhaustion. No milk fever, no temp, belly's full. Chewing cud. Standing, drinking, walking. Still stiff and sore. She'll pull through flying colors (she told me) lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..that is good to hear...she has a great nurse


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so glad she is on the road to recovery! Good on you and her.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Update on Coconut: 

So far she has greatly started her milking journey. I almost gave up on her and dried her up. She's giving about 6-7 cups a day (roughly 1 1/2 quarts). Bag is still soft and I'm carrying high hopes for her production. Teats are enlarging, looking good. 

I'll be flushing her out twice a day for the next two days to help that poor uterus clean out. She does have infection still, an off odor but not half as bad as I've smelt in the past. Lol hoping her flushes help her clean out. Will be giving her a shot of lutalyse to further her cleaning journey after treatment.

So happy with how she's done. She's kinda dirty right now so pardon the "filth", the weather is so bad here. I'll grab a couple pics for you guys. 

Thanks for all the support. Tough decision but my honey bun is still here with us.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sp glad she is way on her way to being well : )


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Here ya go! 

Second pic is goat in the head (eh hem, flash) lights!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I missed this post till now, but she looks great! Well done!

In my experience, head to the side presentation is the hardest to deal with. You bring the head around, but as soon as you pull the legs to deliver the kid, the head swings round again. The key is to get a noose (bale twine) on the head and have someone hold it with gentle pressure on it to keep it forward and prevent it swinging back around, while you pull legs to deliver. Sounds easy when you read it, its a nightmare when you experience it though. My worst train wreck kiddings usually involve a head round to the side. The other way to deliver them in a big roomy doe is to bring the head round and keep your hand behind the head, use your second hand to grab one leg and deliver with one leg pulling on the head at the same time, this wont work on a small doe though.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you! It really was terrible. I've dealt with these issues in cattle, but like you said, works great in roomy animals. More arm/hand space. We have chain and cable sterilized all the time for these problematic procedures. However, in poor yearling FF, there was very little room. 

I went in and infused her tonight. Went great. Hopefully her infection eradicates itself.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

keren said:


> I missed this post till now, but she looks great! Well done!
> 
> In my experience, head to the side presentation is the hardest to deal with. You bring the head around, but as soon as you pull the legs to deliver the kid, the head swings round again. The key is to get a noose (bale twine) on the head and have someone hold it with gentle pressure on it to keep it forward and prevent it swinging back around, while you pull legs to deliver. Sounds easy when you read it, its a nightmare when you experience it though. My worst train wreck kiddings usually involve a head round to the side. The other way to deliver them in a big roomy doe is to bring the head round and keep your hand behind the head, use your second hand to grab one leg and deliver with one leg pulling on the head at the same time, this wont work on a small doe though.


Great description! Bambi had a kid in this position, 1st kid, I got the head out, but, let go for just a second and it snapped back into the same position! I tell folks now..."when you have the head...don't let go of it!" Crazy!


----------

